# sharing same internet connection between 4 PC's



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 15, 2009)

i have a reliance 1mbps unlimited broadband connection.i have 2 PC's & 2 laptops in one room & i want to share the same internet connection in all these. how do i do it?what hardware do i need & how can i configure my settings?right now the connection is present in one PC & can be accessed by logging into reliance with an username & password.if i connect all four Systems,will i have to login just once or in all of these individually?please guide me as i am a total noob in these matters.also, what would be the costs involved? 
         thank you.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 15, 2009)

for 4 systems u should buy a LAN Switch and connect all systems to the switch using 'straight through' LAN cables. Then connect one system to the Internet and configure other systems to connect to the internet by using the gateway. The gateway address will be the IP address of the system connected to the internet.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 15, 2009)

One question before we proceed: Are the four computers already connected in a local network or are they just operating independently?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 15, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> for 4 systems u should buy a LAN Switch and connect all systems to the switch using 'straight through' LAN cables. Then connect one system to the Internet and configure other systems to connect to the internet by using the gateway. The gateway address will be the IP address of the system connected to the internet.


sorry for being a noob but can you please elaborate on this?what exactly does a LAN switch look like & what is a straight through LAN cable?can you please provide some images?which brands should i look for & what will be the costs?also how do i configure the settings? thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 15, 2009)

pimpom said:


> One question before we proceed: Are the four computers already connected in a local network or are they just operating independently?



no the four PC's have no sort of connection between them..they are operating independantly.


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 15, 2009)

buy a D-link wi-fi router & then u will b free from all hassles..
& make ur internet connections "always on" so that you dont need 2 login on every computer..
Or else buy a LAN switch(it luks just like ur router)..
Connect the needed pc with the cable & run the net.
No need to open the main computer!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> sorry for being a noob but can you please elaborate on this?what exactly does a LAN switch look like & what is a straight through LAN cable?can you please provide some images?which brands should i look for & what will be the costs?also how do i configure the settings? thank you.



Well, here are the links (for configuring the PC's).. 

1.) *www.digitgeek.com/how-to-create-a-lan-connection-between-2-pcs/

2.) *goolge-search.blogspot.com/2008/08/connect-two-computers-using-lan.html
-----------

Also, a strianght thru LAN cable is jus a simple LAN cable (also known as RJ45 cable) wich will connect all ur 4 PC's to the LAN Switch and the LAN Switch will connect to ur router (using wich the internet can be surfed) and this router can be connected to ur main PC 

Get a 4 port+wifi LAN Switch (where the 4 port are LAN ports (using RJ45 cable) and a single wifi port can be used to connect ur one  Lappy via wifi 

Get a LinkSys or netgear 4port+wifi LAN Switch wich will cost u around Rs.1700-1900/- and the LAN Cable (RJ45 cable) will cost u Rs.7 per meter also, all the 4 Systems (2PC's adn 2LAppy) shud hv Ethernet (LAN) card or ethernet (LAN) Port.. 

AN Ethernet (LAN)card shud cost u Rs.200/-
-----------

Even i had a similar querry here --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116791 (abt connecting 2 PC's) 
------------
U can see that thread of mine for pics.. 
-----------

CHeers n e-peace...


----------



## pimpom (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, so you have to set up everything from scratch.

The basic idea is to connect all your computers and the modem in a local network where they can see and talk to each other. One everything is set up, all the computers will be able to access the internet via the modem.

However, this topic is a popular one that has been asked and explained many times in the forum and on the net. It's impracticable to write down a detailed tutorial again just for you.

I suggest you search in the forum and with Google first, find out as much as you can and then ask specific questions here. Also mention your OS so that I or someone else can give you specific directions.

I wouldn't mind doing the search and giving you the links, but my broadband is down now and I'm on dial-up.

Added later:

Aha. So others have replied while I was typing the above. My suggestion to search still stands.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ 

nice suggestion, but yes,  i hv given him the 2 links in my prev post , hope it helps him clearly..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanx a lot...will try to connect today.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 16, 2009)

please see these images-..this is what i have now-*img142.imageshack.us/img142/5489/image003ogk.th.jpg

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/1746/image001cgv.th.jpg

the yellow wire is presently connected to my PC & the grey wire is connected to an antenna.a switch looks like this- *img81.imageshack.us/img81/171/11196869558port10100.th.gif

doesn't a router looks like this- *img36.imageshack.us/img36/8913/dsl2640b.th.jpg

now using these, how should i connect my wires for my purpose?


----------



## pimpom (Jun 17, 2009)

Got your PM. Since we have to start from scratch, tell us the model number of the device in the first two pictures. The photo is too fuzzy to identify the product except for someone who happens to have the same thing.

Yes, that's a switch (though a hub looks the same).


> doesn't a router looks like this-


Yes, that's a wireless router. It also has provision for wired connection. There are also purely wired routers.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2009)

@ pimpom: plz i need help in here too --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116791&page=2

As, even im alot more confused as to wat needs to be done


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 17, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Got your PM. Since we have to start from scratch, tell us the model number of the device in the first two pictures. The photo is too fuzzy to identify the product except for someone who happens to have the same thing.
> 
> Yes, that's a switch (though a hub looks the same).
> 
> Yes, that's a wireless router. It also has provision for wired connection. There are also purely wired routers.



I'm not sure if this is the model no but its written as *PowerDsine 3001*. what exactly is this device called?


----------



## gaurarpit (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is the proper solution to ur problem.

1. First go to any computer retailer. Ask him for 5 cross cables. He will make them out for you. Check for the requires length. It is a simple UTP cables, with RJ45 connectors, or also simple called LAN Cables.

2. Now connect the main laptop on which the broadband is being used, to the Input port of your  Switch (or Hub) via the Lan cable. And connect the broadband..

3. Now connect all the rest laptops to the Switch (or Hub) through the Lan wires and in the LAN settings of each client laptop enter the Default Gateway as the IP address of the MAIN laptop (using which u connect the broadband.)

4. Also check the option of "Allow other computers to connect through my connection" on the server Laptop.

U r done. Start surfing.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 20, 2009)

anyone else have any more tips?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ 

u still confused abt the connection dude,... ?? (dnt be shy to ask) we all start sumwhere from scratch.. if u are confused i'll try to explain u via text and diagrams (if possible) 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------

